# Cars...?



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Was just wondering, with all the modellers here, is someone also dipping to cars?


A few of those that I have...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2012)

Last model vehicle I built was an '88 Ford supercab painted to match the truck I owned at the time. Looking for a '78 Monte Carlo, one of the nicest vehicles I have ever owned.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a refrigerator box full of 1/24 scale cars. Some are done, some have never been opened.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

Used to do a few in tha past, and might do again. Only got four at the moment - two conversions in 1/24th scale of LWB to SWB Land Rovers, a 1/24th Ferrari F1 car, and a 1/12th scale Ferrari F1 car.


----------



## blobs (Jul 3, 2012)

...........................................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's awesome!

Well fellas, get cracking then! Let's see some more cars!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got a whole lot of cars recently. Seeing that this is a prominently aircraft forum I never post any of my builds here


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

Got a sketch happening Jan (only posted on the Grumman F6F run thread so far). If you or anyone else can ID it, would appreciate it!

Cheers, Evan


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are a few of my recent car purchases.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

Someone's got a serious Mustang fetish.... 
Love the early Mustangs, the '68 being my favourite, love the GT500KR of that year.... 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a Ford, but still.....a GT 500 KR! 8)


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I got issues. Way back when my friends father had a 68 KR500GT comvert. 1 0f only 318 made. We use to sneak it out for joy rides. Boy what a car that was


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can only imagine!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 16, 2012)

I might be getting the hankerin for another car build... Or at the very least try and finish two I have stalled on my bench.


----------



## woody (Jul 17, 2012)

I do a little i would really like a 65 impala 2dr hardtop aint had much luck finding one.


----------



## woljags (Jul 17, 2012)

i build the real thing


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't get better than that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2012)

True, if before '70-'71!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2012)

It's all I can do to keep from getting a '65 El Camino, '56 Chev hard top, '66 Chevelle 2 door, I owned one of each, actually I had 2 El Cabongs as shop trucks when I had my sign shop.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 17, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Looking for a '78 Monte Carlo, one of the nicest vehicles I have ever owned.


 
I had a '78 Monte Carlo also. When my parents bought it for me, it had a standard 305 with wire rim wheels. When I was done with it, I had put a 350 from a '70 Corvette bored .030 over, 4.88 rear end, high rise intake and Holley carb. According to my buddy's at Harry Hot Rod shop in Dallas, it put out over 400hp. While it rode on the street just fine and quiet, she would do 12.5 in the quarter mile and in 1983, that was faster than any production car except the twin turbo 911. Loved that car.


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad to see a car thread! Serious part of my collection, and why I build most of my aircraft 'whee's up' and hang them with monofiliament--the cars claim a lot of the shelf space.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just picked up this reissue. Its a blast from my past. The first model kit I ever had. Might start it very soon despite all the unfinished projects already on my bench.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Never stopped me!  Now, get it started!


----------



## tigerdriver (Oct 19, 2012)

prefer messing about with the real ones really, the gloss finish gets me down

I have a tamiya lotus 25 in the stash, scared of starting it lol


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah the gloss finishes are hard for me to achieve. I rationalize it by saying cars don't come from the factory with those deep gloss shine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2012)

What did Humprey Bogart drive in The Big Sleep, was it a 1938 Plymouth Business Coupe?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Nov 1, 2012)

The kind of car that Humphrey Bogart drove in Big Sleep is either a 1930's Chrysler or Dodge. The other cars used in the film include the 1941 Buick Series 90, 1942 Cadillac, 1936 De Soto Custom, 1940 Dodge Luxury Liner Special and the 1938 Plymouth Deluxe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Will be using these on my '40 Ford pickup, which I've decided to paint black... I'll be using these,
which comes from my '49 Mercury kustom, instead for the....





....modern ones, that I did not like together with the rest..





Which leaves me these beauts, on the Merc...





Voila'!


_Just saying...._


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Some fiddling while other things are drying...


----------



## woljags (Nov 4, 2012)

i only build the real ones,i'm going over to the garage tomorrow and i will take a couple of pics and post them in the next couple of days,be prepared for a shock,if there is enough interest i might start a thread in the start to finish build postings if there is enough interest and the admins say its ok


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Go for it mate!

Would have been nice to have had a flathead with Ardun Hemi heads, talk about centrepiece in the livingroom! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)

What's the Flatty going in Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

My '40 Ford pickup Aaron...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Can even get Ardun heads for your models I think... 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)

YUP! You can.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Same place who sells the Ardun heads, also sells sets of 8 Stromberg 97's... 8) Something for my '37 Chevy Coupe or '36 Ford 3 Window Coupe... Hmmmm


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wish I had a better camera, don't get me wrong, the camera is alright for most things but... 
Anyway, you get the general idea.
Now, as the kit come with whitewalls as decals, the question is, on the '40 Ford pickup....

Whitewalls or not whitewalls?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

A wee bit more done on the '40 Ford pickup...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Question....

The hood have some edges on each side, should they be there, or should this area be smooth, can I sand them down?


----------



## woody (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking good Jan as for the hood set in place and see how the fit is you should be able to sand smooth. I guess i will join in on a car build i need to shop for one HMMMM.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just some trying out things... 

Btw, which is the stock panel?


----------



## woody (Nov 6, 2012)

Jan that satin black looks great as far as the dash the one with the ford logo would be the stock dash.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2012)

The upper dash panel is the stock one with the rectangular speedo. As for the whitewalls, that would depend on just what you want to portray,(oldschool or new).


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Always liked old school Aaron, it's a shame that it's too late to make them reversible(?)....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just a wee bit more, not much....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, the decal whitewalls didn't want to work properly, so tried another way, not too happy with the rear wheels...


----------



## kettbo (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm into the 1:1 scale car models


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2012)

Doin a nice job on that pickum up truuck. Polished primer, I remember that from the late 50's when I was in high school.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm stuck though mate, to keep it like this or 'polish' her up! She sure look good like this, but would also look good all nice and shiny! D*mmit!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2012)

Nah, that's a keeper in primer. I had a '39 four door Ford Deluxe. 350 Chev under the hood. To hide the battery I had a shelf in the fender behind the front wheel. In a water tight box. 

I have posted car pictures from the Sydney Model show, see my last page! Some beautes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, then she'll stay like this, I have Vallejo Satin Varnish...
Can't decide how to paint the dors though, being inside, outside and window...
Would have been easier to paint real ones, which I'm used to...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2012)

Jan, if you painted the white walls you can true them up with a razor knife and a template.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Jan, if you painted the white walls you can _true them up_ with a razor knife and a template.



??   They're painted, aye...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2012)

Well.............................................get crackin' mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm cracking up here, wondering how to best paint the blasted doors....(I know, I'm only supposed to blow them off!)..


----------



## woody (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking good Jan nice job on the black satin finish.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 12, 2012)

Next, get the doors sorted...
_Not_ as easy as painting the real thing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2012)

How about this one later on then Aaron, not a '38 but....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

There's some interesting stuff in the way of 'vintage' cars in 1/24th and 1/25th scales. Pity there aren't some late 1930s and 1940s cars in 1/48th and 1/32nd scales, to fit in with aircraft dioramas - only seems to be the Citroen, US staff car and Tilly, from Tamiya.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2012)

True old boy, why all the tanks etc. and no support vehicles for airbase dios and so on??

Hmmmm....all of a sudden I've got the buzz to do a fenderless, chopped, three window '36 Ford! Early Hemi or an Ardun equipped flathead!


----------



## woody (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay Jan here is a start on the willys i didnt know if i should post here or not.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Go ahead mate, that's why I called the just 'cars', feel free to post!

Great looking engine! 8)

Been struggling what to do with the windows, how to pain the '40 with everything attatched, until I remembered that I have the Humbrol Maskol, I could just mask them, like another aircraft canopy, couldn't I? 

Why can't these be as simple to mask and paint as the real thing!?


----------



## woody (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck with the masking Jan it should work. I got some more done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking good mate! 

Got my '37 Chevy Coupe today.... Not gonna use the Stovebolt 6 _or_ the 427, me think that I'll make a bastard of it, Ford/Mercury flathead with Ardun heads or an early Hemi...retro either way!

PS. Could stretch to a 348 or 409!


----------



## woody (Nov 19, 2012)

Lets see 37 chevy early hemi yep thats it. Alright Jan got some more done I still havnt come up with a interior color exterior will be a purple pearl per the wife iam thinking body color on the dash.


----------



## woody (Nov 22, 2012)

Got the color on it aint to bad.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking very sharp Woody! I like it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2012)

I second that! Have one of those, would teach them boyracers a lesson, or two...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not much more but...having second thoughts about the windscreen too! 











So tempted, but, one must be strong!


----------



## woody (Dec 9, 2012)

Hows it going Jan your build is looking good, the willys is almost done here is a pic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Run out of black! 

Awesome looking Willys Woody! 8)


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 17, 2013)

Any updates on this Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just gonna buy some Black and do the last few covers and she's done....


----------



## clifton (Feb 21, 2013)

Let have a look at my vehicle...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Man, they've really messed up the Range Rover line. If one was ever taken off road properly, there's absolutely nowhere to use a hi-lift jack, or winching points. And it's now bl**dy ugly!! And thta's just the 'Freelander' model I think - the real 'Rangie' is just as bad.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 21, 2013)

Chelsea tractors ....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep. At least when I had my old 'Classic' RR, it got used off road properly. I actually had to drive through Chelsea once, with the RR covered in so much mud, you couldn't tell what colour it was - got some _very_ strange looks that day !!


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 24, 2013)

The modern Rovers also seem to be designed to give a poor mechanic heartburn. An old Landy could be fixed with a selection of hammers ranging from an 8oz tapper to Thors Hammer the new ones need a workshop full of special tools and electronic equipment. God help anyone trying to drive off road when the ECU decides its time to go into limp mode because an CANBus interior bulb has blown. I kid you not this happened took me 3 hours to find the blown bulb and 2 minutes to fix the problem. Cost to customer £200 plus VAT for the labour and £1.99 for the bulb, total cost £241.99. An old Landy would keep going if it was on fire never mind a blown bulb.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2013)

The old Landy's would run even if on just the one barrel and run on horsep*ss (this with horse additives seems to be popular nowadays), much like old Volvo's and SAAB's, they sometimes outlived their owners!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, my old Series III went up and down hills, through rivers, over rocks, beyond the axles in mud - and all with virtually no oil in it, an egg in the radiator to stop it leaking, and with the clutch slave cylinder knackered, meaning 'timed' gear changes!
BTW Jan, have you seen the Model Hobbies web-site recently? All of the old Revell/Monogram 1950s and 1960s car kits have been re-released, including some of the 'street rods' and 'funnies' - better save your pennies methinks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Me better have a looksie then old boy!


----------



## woody (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay guys, i dont have much ideas but was thinking aviation theme.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 3, 2013)

A couple of beauties from Teknisk Museum, Helsingør:


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2013)

The front end of that Ford is sweet eh?

On the subject of Fords. I had a '39 More Door Ford sedan Deluxe, 3" dropped front axle, 15" front and 16" rear true spoke wheels. 350 Chev blue printed mild cam, 350 turbo with a shift kit, 331 chev rear end. Black, flamed front end, silver to purple. Brown and black interior, tilt column. Loved that car.

I was looking at getting a kit, even tho they only come in two, and not four door. But why do the mfgrs think a kit can be '39-'40????? '39's had a role out windshield with wipers over the top!!!!! Even tho the Deluxe had the 40 front grill, the headlights were different! And only One S.S. strip front to back on the side of the hood. There was a knob on the top of the dash for the windshield role out mechanism. The dash was different.

More mods than the average plane on these kits.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2013)

What's a 'roll out' windshield?


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 3, 2013)

> What's a 'roll out' windshield?



Its supposed to stay in place if the car rolls. Its a bonded in type the old toughened ones you used to fit into a rubber channel pop out in an accident and particulary when a car rolls you dont want anything entering the cabin. Its also part of the cars structural strength take a windscreen out of a modern car and you can twist the body if you treat it roughly.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't think that's the same - a laminated, 'pop out' screen. Bill mentions a mechanism for rolling it out, so I'm guessing it folds out, upwards, like the Willys/Ford 'Jeep' maybe?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 3, 2013)

fastmongrel said:


> Its supposed to stay in place if the car rolls. Its a bonded in type the old toughened ones you used to fit into a rubber channel pop out in an accident and particulary when a car rolls you dont want anything entering the cabin. Its also part of the cars structural strength take a windscreen out of a modern car and you can twist the body if you treat it roughly.



Noooo. 

Pretty much correct Terry......

It's hinged at the top. The knob on the dash works an arm attached to the bottom of the windsheild frame that pushes it outwards. That is why the wipers are at the top. It's the original "flow thru" ventilation. Tough to get to seal, and this is why street rodders don't like '39 Fords. Even tho the grill is like the '40 Std's. The '40 Deluxe had the three piece grill.

The back, side window flipped outwards too, hinged at the front, like the old VW's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Learn something new every day!


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Noooo.



Funny how things change in 73 years a roll out window means something completely different nowadays. I knew Ford were one of the first to use laminated glass in the 1920s so thought roll out meant the same thing as it does today.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2013)

A bonnet is something worn on the head, and a boot is something my stepfather used to plant up my arse! And a bum bag is a fanny pack!

LMAO...... 
we're all okay.

Just Plane Billy Bear


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2013)

I would have to do the lot I have owned.
'56 Chev 4 door HT.
'66 Chevelle Malibu 2 door
'39 Ford 4 door sedan deluxe.
'65 El Camino, a pair at one time
'97 Holden Comadore ute, present driver

but then I would have to do a 
'52 Ford pickumup truck, first vehicle I drove on the road
'55 Chev 210, family car I used to drive, brown like a Baby Ruth bar.
'40 Willys Jeep, the ranch vehicle I used to drive on the peach ranch my step father worked on.

don't have enough time left to do these and all the plane kits I've got.


----------



## woody (Mar 5, 2013)

Working on the engine for the 49.


----------



## woody (Jan 19, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## woody (Jan 19, 2014)

I took a little break from the mustang and did some work on the 49 Merc.


----------



## woody (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice work mate! 
Need to finish my '40 Ford pickup....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2014)

Very cool. It has been forever since I've built a car model.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

Nicely done. Been thinking of doing some 'classic' rally cars in 1/24th scale - haven't done a car model for many years!


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, Iam doing this 41 willys. I used alclad II candy color ignore the dust I have not polished or cleared yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful color!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds like the 'Pet Shop' sketch from Monty Python !
Does look darned good though!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

Spot on Woody!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking great mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

some nice work going on there...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2014)

Nicely done, Woody!

I was out at the Cable Airshow and Car show a couple of weeks ago and saw one of these, which I had never seen, nor heard of, before. It's a 1954 Kaiser Darrin. It was one of the things that the Kaiser family of companies built. I wonder if there was anything Kaiser didn;t dabble in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys got some color on the 49.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## woody (Feb 7, 2014)

I need to get these 3 cars done so I can get back to the aircraft this is the 32 ford iam doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

Eric, I had heard of them and seen photos but not ever been around one. Very cool! 
And those are looking great Woody!


----------

